# My First Litter!!!



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Im so excited to say that i came home from work today to discover my mama mouse gave birth! She is a (llonghair?) Dove. Papa bear is a broken brindle, or peid brindle. I counted 7 but mama hasn't left her babies yet so i could be wrong. Im too afraid to bother them by touching, although i have to admit, ive been peeking in a lot!

When will i be able to handle them? Mama has been with me for two months and isnt particularly skittish with me, but this is her first litter. Im terrified she will munch, but i want to sex them.

Also, i just separated her from the Buck last night (good timing!) But he is awfully lonely. They really loved each other. What can i do for him? He doesnt like me at all. Should i get him a teddy bear or something? It sounds stupid but he hasnt been alone for more than a week before.

Ill have to post pics in a few days. My phone isnt attatching them!


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

I have two 2 with black eyes and 6 with red. All seem well fed and moving/ flailing a lot lol!


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

aww so cute! congratz on the bubs look forwards to seeing them grow


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Handling can be done straight away, if your not sure who mum will react you can take her out and rub your hands in the toilet areas to get her scent. But any doe who would kill a litter for you handling them isn't breeding material anyway in my opinion.

I sex and remove runts or extras on day 1, then re sex day 7.

Not much you can do for the buck except more handling, scattering his food New toy/objects to chew or pee on.


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Pk so it is day 5 and pigments are in full glory... what little there are anyway. Out of 8 bubs, i have 2 with black eyes, and only one of them is female. Im surprised my black eyed babies are so dark because mom and dad are NOT. They do almost have ears though! So cute.

Here are my two darker babies with a pink eyed bub for comparison










Here is a group photo









Heres momma










Here is dad


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Awe, babies are little chunky monkeys! Beautiful litter!


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you! Im so thankful my girlie was such a good mama and all alone, too!


----------



## SabrinaMS (Jul 25, 2013)

very cute! I love the mom, but what's with her tail XD (just curious). Is it just the photo lense or something?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like mom has a double-kink. I hope it's something from an accident, and not something se was born with. Babies look great so far, though.
I'm only saying this because if she was born with it, it can be genetic, and as tails are part of the spine, you can imagine what happens if a baby gets a kink further up.


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Looks like mom has a double-kink. I hope it's something from an accident, and not something se was born with. Babies look great so far, though.
> I'm only saying this because if she was born with it, it can be genetic, and as tails are part of the spine, you can imagine what happens if a baby gets a kink further up.


Yeah i posted a thread asking if kinks were genetic when i first joined, and i got mixed answers. I dont know when something like that qould show up though and so far babies look normal. Theyre all moving around too. Im only breeding as pets ut i qould hate it if geneeations later i end up with a deformed bub because of it.  but i had just assumed it was an injury and put her with my Buck anyway. Shouls have comw here FIRST in hind sight.


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

FUR!!!!
theyre so shiny and cute! Although im slightly dissapointed i only have one doe out of eight, and only one with markings visible so far.










I originally thought Dad was brindle, but if its dominant, why didnt i get more brindle bubs? But the one i do have is very heavily marked. Maybe variegated???????










All the rest appear to be fawn or dove. Hard to tell right now. Coats should be all the way in soon.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cute  
I suspect you'll see the brindling come out in the others as they get older. Brindles tend to keep getting darker as they age. My brindle baby had quite light striping at that age, and now she's so stripey she looks more agouti than brindle!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats, they look amazing!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG I'm in love with the one on the left. <3


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Trixie's Mice said:


> OMG I'm in love with the one on the left. <3


Me too lol. I think hes the buck ill keep and im keeping the only doe. The rest are going to new homes as pets.


----------

